# What color endurance tack for my horse



## feistypony (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, I've never started a thread before, and am just getting into endurance riding. I'm having a hard time picking a color for a bridle and breastcollar I'm going to order from Taylored Tack. I'm leaning towards yellow or bright blue. Any thought? Thanks


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

They would both be good colors! Yellow would really Pop!

Have you thought about doing a Blue and then a bright yellow overlay?


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Yellow is the first thing I thought of, even though I generally don't like yellow.


----------



## feistypony (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks you two, hmmm, never thought of blue w/ yellow overlay....might look nice


----------



## BaoisGlas (Feb 2, 2015)

A mix of yellow and blue would look great


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Emerald green might be another option to consider! I think it would look great with your horse's rich colour!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree either color would pop. Or, speak with Mandy at Taylored Tack about custom-making the entire tack set as blue and yellow (versus blue with yellow overlap). She has endless ideas!


----------

